
Java for Everything (2014) - Danieru
https://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/java-for-everything.html
======
dang
Discussed back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8677556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8677556)

And in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11386306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11386306)

------
java-man
"The downsides of dynamic languages are real, expensive, and permanent."

Quite elucidating article. I would add one more aspect to this - try
refactoring a large, poorly documented code base written by generations of
developers with different competency levels. When all the original developers
have left the company long time ago.

I would say it's difficult in java, but try doing it in a dynamic language.
GOOD LUCK!

